# Gifting or renting HGVC points on one time basis?



## anniemac (May 3, 2010)

I've never had a problem using up my allotment of HGVC points  - in fact I'm used to borrowing ahead.  But due to some work schedule changes and vacations that don't involve Hilton, I find myself piling up points.   I know about rescue options but am also wondering if any of you have gifted points or rented points to friends or other TUGGERs.   I have "sold" one-time Worldmark points -it was easy, a quick fax to home office with directions to deposit points in another owner's account and getting payment via PayPal.   Any such system with HGVC?


----------



## Talent312 (May 3, 2010)

Sorry, not the points themselves, but you can make a reservation and give, sell or rent it to someone else.
You make a reservation and then get a guest certificate in the tenant's name.
Either reserve a high demand week in a high demand location or work with your guest to find something suitable. 

What got me into HGVC... A relative reserved a week in Hawaii and gave it to me to use as a wedding present.


----------



## echino (May 4, 2010)

I remember reading that while it is OK to rent the reservation at a resort you own, HGVC "discourages" renting reservations made with HGVC points at other resorts. Is it true? Can I make a reservation with HGVC points at an "affiliate" resort and legally rent it out without hiding the fact from HGVC and have no problem?


----------



## Talent312 (May 4, 2010)

echino said:


> I remember reading that while it is OK to rent the reservation at a resort you own, HGVC "discourages" renting reservations made with HGVC points at other resorts. Is it true? Can I make a reservation with HGVC points at an "affiliate" resort and legally rent it out without hiding the fact from HGVC and have no problem?



HGVC discourages members from renting any unit (preferring to do that themselves), but you can put a "guest's" name on _any_ reservation, even affiliates. I once stayed in Bay Club with one. HGVC has no idea whether your "guest" paid for it or not.


----------



## echino (May 4, 2010)

What if they find out? Is renting prohibited, or how exactly do they discourage it? Can someone please paste a paragraph from an HGVC agreement that says about renting not being allowed. Just want to get a clear picture of the situation.


----------



## jsb15 (May 4, 2010)

I first stayed at an HGVC property by buying points on ebay for 20 cents each.  The seller listed the auction and I worked out the reservation with him and paid once the number of points required was determined.  I would think this easier than just reserving a high demand week.  Now that I'm an owner (and even then) I thought this price was too low and below cost for most non-vegas non-platinum members.  Your only downside is the risk you incur for property damage done by your renter.  Although they take a credit card for incidental expenses, I'm sure if the room ends up looking like the room in "Hangover" and the renter has a $1000 limit on their credit card, you'll never get access to use your account again until you make restitution.


----------



## Talent312 (May 4, 2010)

echino said:


> What if they find out? Is renting prohibited, or how exactly do they discourage it? Can someone please paste a paragraph from an HGVC agreement that says about renting not being allowed. Just want to get a clear picture of the situation.



AFAIK, there is no express prohibition. However, there is this statement in the Members Guide:

"Membership benefits are only for the benefit of Club Members... HGV has no obligation to provide services or benefits to Member guests or other exchange, travel or other holiday clubs... HGV and each Affiliated Resort reserve the right to restrict or prohibit... any person deemed a safety or security risk."

_-- which I take to mean, you can let others use a unit on your dime, as long as they don't make a nusiance of themselves._


----------



## DEROS (May 5, 2010)

To add to Talents answer is the paragraph that prohibits the use for commercial purpose.  The question is what is HGVC definition of "commercial".  Webster Dictionary defines "commercial" as "engage in commerce" or "able to yield or make a profit".  Key words "engage" and "able".  So since you are renting you are engaged in commerce and if marketed right you are able to make a profit.  Hence, not allowed.

It also restates what talent said "Accommodation through the Club are for personal use and enjoyment of the Member, the Member immediate family, and guest personally known and acquainted with member."  So unless you personally know the person they can't stay at the Club.

If you are going with the letter and intent of the rule, you can give time to a person that is known to you free of charge.

However, my opinion is nothing will happen unless you guest gets out hand and uses the phrase "I rented this place from some guy on the internet and was told I would get [fill in the blank]".  In which the reply would be, "thank you for staying but these nice guards will no escort you off the premise now." 

Deros


----------

